# paph. trantuanii



## Hakone (Aug 27, 2008)

someone knows ?


----------



## John M (Aug 27, 2008)

There is no photo.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 27, 2008)

I think he's just asking if anyone know any information about this "species"..

I don't.. haven't heard of it before, and google search didn't come up with any information.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Never heard of it!
I agree with Jorch, Hakone is asking if anyone has.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry, has someone information about this kultivar? 
paph. trantuanii = paph. gatrixianum x callosum ?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2008)

What's this?


----------



## Kyle (Aug 27, 2008)

I think Olaf know a bit about this species. Maybe he'll see this and wiegh in. Species or natural hybrid?

Kyle


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## Kyle (Aug 27, 2008)

Olaf spoke to my society in June and he showed us pictures of that species and said it is now in cultivation, in its native country probably. Not described


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> What's this?


doesn't look like gratrix. x call. to me, at least not what I'd expect. If you said gratrix. x barb.? or barb. x henry? .... well OK


----------



## Hakone (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello goldenrose,
you are right , paph. barbigerum var. lockianum x paph. henryanum = x aspersum


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> doesn't look like gratrix. x call. to me, at least not what I'd expect. If you said gratrix. x barb.? or barb. x henry? .... well OK


Looks like gratrix X henry to me but the post I got it from, Braum calls it a species.


----------



## ORG (Aug 27, 2008)

THe first shown picture is the described Paph. trantuanhii.
It cannot be the cross between gratrixianum and henryanum, especially when you look to the small growth.
The blackish one is not in trade and I get only the picture some years ago and I am waiting for further informations.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2008)

ORG said:


> THe first shown picture is the described Paph. trantuanhii.
> It cannot be the cross between gratrixianum and henryanum, especially when you look to the small growth.
> The blackish one is not in trade and I get only the picture some years ago and I am waiting for further informations.
> 
> ...


Thanks Olaf, So you agree Paph hrantuanhii is a valid species? About the blackish one, I'm very interested in it! Especially if it turns out to be a species. It's so small and unique with the greenish/white synsepal, broad white border on the dorsal and blaskish/purple the rest of it


----------



## ORG (Aug 28, 2008)

My tnedency is going to a distinct species, but I have seen only pictures not living plants.
A second problem is that also natural hybrids exist in the region of this species. So we must see more plants and flowers to imagine the variability of the species and also to define the borders to the other species and hybrids.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Olaf, So you agree Paph hrantuanhii is a valid species? About the blackish one, I'm very interested in it! Especially if it turns out to be a species. It's so small and unique with the greenish/white synsepal, broad white border on the dorsal and blaskish/purple the rest of it


Me too!
Thanks for starting this thread Hakone!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

here is the original post from another website. I hope this helps
http://www.dalatrose.com/forum/post.asp?method=ReplyQuote&REPLY_ID=150372&TOPIC_ID=3842&FORUM_ID=45


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 28, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> How about this one?



Oh, I like that one!! That species looks even smaller than Paph helenae! I have not seen that one before. 

Robert


----------



## ORG (Aug 28, 2008)

Dear Robert,
it is always interesting to see this picture of the black one. I get the picture 2 years ago from Vietnam. A friend made this. I used the picture in my presentations and also on one orchid forum, but now the picture is going around. The same is with the other picture on the vietnamese page. I get it 3 years ago for analyzing together with some other pictures fro the habitata.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2008)

ORG said:


> Dear Robert,
> it is always interesting to see this picture of the black one. I get the picture 2 years ago from Vietnam. A friend made this. I used the picture in my presentations and also on one orchid forum, but now the picture is going around. The same is with the other picture on the vietnamese page. I get it 3 years ago for analyzing together with some other pictures fro the habitata.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



I thought I'd seen this photo before. Not sure where, though, but probably on another forum -- the other slipper forum?


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Olaf, So you agree Paph hrantuanhii is a valid species? About the blackish one, I'm very interested in it! Especially if it turns out to be a species. It's so small and unique with the greenish/white synsepal, broad white border on the dorsal and blaskish/purple the rest of it



The dark one is very unique. Very cool:drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 28, 2008)

Those little black ones were posted here, as I recall....I think by Lance Birk....it was about a year or so ago....Eric


----------



## Hien (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for showing the pictures.
I would never know such thing exist.
I have to brace myself again the back of the chair so I would not fall off swooning at the little black one.:crazy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it possible that those little black ones are just blasted buds? the more I look at them, the more they look like dead buds that I've opened up...granted, those tend to be more brownish, and this is more purplish...but still....? Take care, Eric


----------



## Hien (Sep 8, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is it possible that those little black ones are just blasted buds? the more I look at them, the more they look like dead buds that I've opened up...granted, those tend to be more brownish, and this is more purplish...but still....? Take care, Eric



These flowers look pretty fresh.
What flower would you propose it is? which of the current paph would produce that color bud? if not something new?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 8, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is it possible that those little black ones are just blasted buds? the more I look at them, the more they look like dead buds that I've opened up...granted, those tend to be more brownish, and this is more purplish...but still....? Take care, Eric


 


Hien said:


> These flowers look pretty fresh.
> What flower would you propose it is? which of the current paph would produce that color bud? if not something new?


Eric, good point the flowers do look "peeled" open but Hien's point is valid too. Another possibilty is they are inmature hybrid flowers peeled open. The web site made no mention of the flowers only the pic was posted. To me they look like they have a hint of purpuratum in their back ground.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 4, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Eric, good point the flowers do look "peeled" open but Hien's point is valid too. Another possibilty is they are inmature hybrid flowers peeled open. The web site made no mention of the flowers only the pic was posted. To me they look like they have a hint of purpuratum in their back ground.



In my opinion this are simply Paph. coccineum or paph helenae(dark colonies) immature buds opened.
I had few dark coccineum that have lost the stem(eaten by unknown coleopter or mouse) and so I opened the remaining bud to see what inside....+ or - I had the same result in the photo...


----------



## ORG (Nov 4, 2009)

It is really a curious discussion.
All speculations in the net based on the same picture which I get from Vietnam and which I placed in the net. The picture was made on a market in Vietnam.
The flowers lokk really unique and different to helenae and coccineum. I have thought at first that it is a miniature form of Paph. callosum
Let us wait, perhaps in the next years the species will be found again, then we will get more informations.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Roth (Nov 5, 2009)

ORG said:


> It is really a curious discussion.
> All speculations in the net based on the same picture which I get from Vietnam and which I placed in the net. The picture was made on a market in Vietnam.
> The flowers lokk really unique and different to helenae and coccineum. I have thought at first that it is a miniature form of Paph. callosum
> Let us wait, perhaps in the next years the species will be found again, then we will get more informations.
> ...



I know very well the owner of the picture, and he told me what it was exactly 

Just open a flower bud of paph coccineum, and you get exactly the same flower


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 31, 2016)

It blooming and I hold it in my hand now (31 October 2016)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2016)

If I remember correctly, the "black one" was rungsuriyanum!


----------

